# Live-in Help Wanted



## Scatterbrainz (Dec 25, 2014)

Room and Board in exchange for on-site help. Due to illness we need an extra person to help around the farm. 7 acre farmette with extensive raised bed style garden, small orchard, and national forest access. Modern conveniences, working toward self sustainability, and organics. Currently raising Australian shepherds, coming soon:chickens, rabbits, and pigs. Wife is sick; I am an over the road truck driver needing an extra pair of hands. Must be knowledgeable in all aspects of sustainable living--particularly in the -HOME- categories. Opportunity to participate in income producing ventures abound. Mature female preferred.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

NOT INTRESTED !! But I like your place and what you've done with it!!


Wade


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Hope you find the perfect person for you. 

That pumpkin pic needs to be on a calendar!


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

To clarify: the person hired needs to take care of the gardens and outdoors, the home, and the wife? Really, just asking, not trying to be snarky.
Lovely photos, hope your wife recovers soon, you'll need a very strong person for such work, you've done an amazing job of creating the raised beds, beautiful.


----------



## Scatterbrainz (Dec 25, 2014)

We don't need a slave, we need a helper. The raised beds are not difficult to maintain, there is a riding lawnmower, the wife is able to care for herself, does a lot of the work, and also remains in our little corner of the house 99% of the time which leaves 2/3 of the house sitting idle. Housework would consist of doing household chores that anyone would do to keep their own areas clean and tidy (this includes living room, kitchen, helper's own personal bedroom, main bathroom). My wife and I would not need anyone to clean our own personal area, cook for us, or do our laundry. In fact we would do the majority of the cooking. The biggest thing is we need someone to help to plant, harvest, and put-up fruits and veggies after harvesting them. Also an extra set of hands for special projects from time to time, like building a chicken coop or painting trim, or whatever else I can manage when I am home on weekends. There is also a chance for someone to start and manage a farmer's market booth on weekends to earn extra cash with lots of free time left over for whatever else they wanted to do. Care for my wife would mainly consist of maintaining the house and property if and when she becomes hospitalized as we need someone here 24/7 because of the dogs and garden. My wife also needs someone to help her when she goes to auctions and estate sales for our Ebay business maybe 6-8 times per year (this also pays extra $$). We just need that extra set of hands because her energy is low and she is alone a good majority of the time. It's a two person life and unfortunately I am only home on the weekends.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Sounds great. I wish I was single and retired.


----------

